# Secret Santa Paws '18: I've got mine!



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Ho Ho Holy Moly there's someone at the door....it's the postman! And he's delivering your secret santa presents!

This thread is dead easy. Now that we are getting towards the end of October Holly's big nosey nose is sensing that some secret santas are starting to post their presents out 

What we ask is that when you receive yours please put a picture (and video if you want) of your pooch(es) with their present(s).

But remember, do not say on here when you have posted your present as we wouldn't want to spoil the surprise :Shifty

Happy snapping 

1. Sarah H - Nooka
2. StormyThai - Thai
3. Rosie64 - Chip
4. Picaresque - Gelert
5. Picaresque - Toby
6. Torin - Cadvan
7. Tyton - Beau
8. Tyton - Kahn
9. Tyton - Samuel
10. MontyMaude - Hector
11. MontyMaude - Hilde
12. Teddy-dog - Teddy
13. Apollo2012 - Apollo
14. PawsOnMe - Jasper and Izzy
15. BlueJay - Samwise
16. BlueJay - Frodo and Gwen
17. BlueJay - Hiccup and Rory
18. BlueJay - Ripley
19. Tillystar - Tilly
20. Simplysardonic - Bob
21. Simplysardonic - Gypsy
22. Simplysardonic - Rogue
23. Vickynholly - Holly
24. Vickynholly - Ted
25. Shibapup - Lily
26. Veba - Reilly
27. Jenkyzer - Kyzer
28. Jenkyzer- Billy
29. Maria_1986 - Chester
30. Marcia - Alfie
31. Marcia - Belle
32. Lexiedhb - Dexter
33. Sairy - Holly


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bumping this as it's fallen off the radar and parcels should start arriving.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Toby's Had Mail


'What do you mean, I have to wait? This is cruel and unusual punishment.'


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hooray!!!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Some one was really on the ball , the first of many and the excitement begins


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh wow! I feel I am behind everyone haha. Still waiting on things!





Or am I........? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Eek


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

The post was met with great excitement! Eventually though we managed to just about contain ourselves for a very quick photo!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This is all exciting


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hope ours doesn't arrive too early , I will be worse than Chip for wanting to open it early
If it does I promise not to open it before the day but it will be very hard not to lol


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Rosie64 said:


> Hope ours doesn't arrive too early , I will be worse than Chip for wanting to open it early
> If it does I promise not to open it before the day but it will be very hard not to lol


Chester's has been given to my OH for safe keeping - I think he has hidden it on top of the wardrobe where I can't reach it but I think he has also moved the step ladder as I can't find that either to have a check!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg so excited like a kid @ Christmas 
I'll get a pic of Tilly with it tonight as I'm out with a friend so she's at my parents till later.
I don't know what's in it but it's bloody heavy, massive thank you to our SS I really have to tie my hands behind my back. Eek super excited now!
It's say signature required but was left in the store cupboard so be aware it your sending your parcel by Hermes.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I had to put it on its side its a big as her :Hilarious best pic I could get I swear she knows when I'm pointing the camera she won't look at me


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

As the saying goes... 
'' bull in a china shop ''
This literally sums up Billy.

With the present.. he just went CRAZY.









So we put it back behind the sofa covered up.. then went into the kitchen to do a nice 'wait' instead of the crazy - 'I'm not waiting!!!' - wait that happened in the living room haha - this is his 'thankyou SS' face & 'ok just give me the treat already I've said thanks!!' Face.

Note the blurry wagging excited tail.










Thankyou SS. 
& Warning, XMas day pics will be very similar. Crazy bull terrier style!  he can't wait to get into it!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip has his SS parcel 









He had the corner out of it in seconds so he was NOT happy when I took it off of him










Thank you to our SS, Love the Pug wrapping paper


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Yay, Beau's present has arrived. I apologise for lack of enthusiasm by Beau, but he didn't believe that I had shut Sam away and was on tenterhooks that his parcel was about to be claimed by a jealous wee brother.

Thank you SS, looking forward to opening now


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*SQUEAL*
Thank you SS  That little butt was very excited by the box she could probably fit inside!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob & Gypsy have both received their SSs


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot We have a parcel :Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot

Hilde says thank you Secret Santa



















It is now hidden on top of the wardrobe so both her and myself can't get our impatient little hands and paws on it


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Umm mm Houston we have a problem.... I have a parcel, the doggy Christmas wrapping leads me to suppose its an SS one..... I don't know which dog it's for as it only has my name on the label!

So I think either Sam OR Kahn have also received. Will either wait until the third one arrives and work it out by elimination, or maybe the sender could let me know via the organisers which dog this is for lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tyton said:


> Umm mm Houston we have a problem.... I have a parcel, the doggy Christmas wrapping leads me to suppose its an SS one..... I don't know which dog it's for as it only has my name on the label!
> 
> So I think either Sam OR Kahn have also received. Will either wait until the third one arrives and work it out by elimination, or maybe the sender could let me know via the organisers which dog this is for lol
> 
> View attachment 376223


I can confirm that this is for Kahn .


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

This arrived Friday but I've been away for the weekend, sorry SS!


















And just incase anybody mistakes them for good dogs here... It's really all about the SPIT BUBBLES and GREMLIN FACES


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Received!!

Thankyou!

Will take pictures with Kyzer tomorrow


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ooo a little parcel arrived for Teddy today!  
He thinks it smells very interesting!!

Can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

To our SS,

I know you said to remove items before giving Kyzer the box.. however this one is a gent and won't touch unless told to do so.. which means we got some pics with the box still wrapped and all gifts are still safe inside 

The first 3 pictures are his 'I'm not happy about keeping still for a biscuit' face... then he cheered up for the last two 









The one above is as close as he went.. his nose giving it a little sniff, led down staring at it!


















Such a meanie dog mum.

Finally cracks a smile....



















Thankyou ever so much !


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector Bear says thank you very much Secret Santa :Woot:Woot:Woot










Monty Cat decided to photobomb and then have a good sniff at the parcel


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Hector Bear says thank you very much Secret Santa :Woot:Woot:Woot
> 
> View attachment 377311
> 
> ...


Ohhh blimey I hope Monty plays secret santa too..... he looks none to impressed that its not for him!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh blimey I hope Monty plays secret santa too..... he looks none to impressed that its not for him!


Sadly he doesn't as they are very very strict in Cat Forum and I don't post enough in there now, but he gets spoilt all the time as he is very demanding but nor quite as demanding as Maudey Cat who rules the entire house with her Iron paw.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> Sadly he doesn't as they are very very strict in Cat Forum and I don't post enough in there now, but he gets spoilt all the time as he is very demanding but nor quite as demanding as Maudey Cat who rules the entire house with her Iron paw.


I have the same issue. No SS present for Gingie and Herbie either, although Herbie prefers the box anyway


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Herbie prefers the box anyway


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Tis so true Monty is in heaven with a box and a scrap of paper/fondant fancy wrapper to kill.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Tis so true Monty is in heaven with a box and a scrap of paper/fondant fancy wrapper to kill.


Yup, so is Herbie. The best thing about Christmas is the boxes and bits of wrapping paper and sellotape that are just waiting to be batted around.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Yup, so is Herbie. The best thing about Christmas is the boxes and bits of wrapping paper and sellotape that are just waiting to be batted around.


Same with Eevee! Feel bad as we spend a lot more on Teds presents than we do hers (normally just a stick with a feathery object on the end!) but she's much happier with some crinkled paper and a box then any shop toy!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Moril and Cadvan share a lot of toys (same size, same size faces, same size balls, same enjoyment of texture) - Moril has his own room and Flying Frenzy things, but anything in Cad's bit of the house is freely up for grabs. And with training training treats it's way less faff for me if they get the same things a lot of the time. So I'm assuming Cad's SS will end up relatively shared in the long run


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Moril and Cadvan share a lot of toys (same size, same size faces, same size balls, same enjoyment of texture) - Moril has his own room and Flying Frenzy things, but anything in Cad's bit of the house is freely up for grabs. And with training training treats it's way less faff for me if they get the same things a lot of the time. So I'm assuming Cad's SS will end up relatively shared in the long run


Eevee is very fussy with treats and food! Not sure Teds would be into sharing though


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Yup, so is Herbie. The best thing about Christmas is the boxes and bits of wrapping paper and sellotape that are just waiting to be batted around.


Monty loves licking sellotape so much so I only use scotch tape now as he doesn't like that, and chewing and licking the sticky seals on plastic bag and chewy those crinkly clear bags that you get things packaged in, and seeing a roll or piece of wrapping paper laid on the floor/table is just and invitation for a full body flop.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So everyone seems to have vaguely crazy kitties


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry we're a couple of days late posting, but Samuel has his parcel, thank you to his SS (apologies for sulks, but my lads are terribly unenthusiastic about indoor pictures at the moment)


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly has her parcel. Thank you to her secret Santa. She had a good sniff of the parcel, I got a lovely cute photo of her doing this but then noticed my address was showing.
Holly looks sad as the parcel made a noise and that is very very scary, but ripping wrapping paper to bits is fun, not long left!.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

And this is Ted's I just took these so woke him up, he was not impressed. He let me take a few then moved away turned his back on me and went back to sleep.
No I will not pose or sit I am trying to sleep.
Plus I heard rattling and thought I was getting a treat and you tell me I have to wait until Christmas, not fair!.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Belles has arrived she’d be a bit happier but she’s not feeling very well at the moment


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

After belles tablets and a little puppy nap, she noticed her secret Santa gift a bit more and now we’ve had to hide it. Sneaky little girl tried opening the box early


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Lily has hers!  Thank you so much secret santa!!

I'll get pictures a little later on - camera is charging

ETA - pictures! Sorry santa she tried to have a sneak peak - it's been rescued and put out of reach


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Look who's had mail!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sairy said:


> Look who's had mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh how cute is she?! This proper made me smile


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh my gosh how cute is she?! This proper made me smile


Aww glad she made you smile.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

'Oh my Glert look at this massive parcel I did get today! 
Thank you Magic Internet Santa ilu'
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

picaresque said:


> 'Oh my Glert look at this massive parcel I did get today!
> Thank you Magic Internet Santa ilu'


That's enormous! Lucky boy!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> That's enormous! Lucky boy!


He knows it, look at his face


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Apollos has arrived! :Woot

It actually came 2 days ago but my mum forgot to tell me as it goes to her house :Shifty will have to have it sent to mine next year :Hilarious

Pictures! He was very excited and trying to open the box but was a good boy when i took them out for the obligatory picture. We just put the christmas tree up too 

Thankyou SS whoever you are  they've been put away safe now until xmas day (oh and my daughter is in love with the wrapping paper :Hilarious)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Alfie's secret Santa has turned up and he had permission to open one of his presents now so I included a video of him opening it ❤


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Marcia said:


> Alfie's secret Santa has turned up and he had permission to open one of his presents now so I included a video of him opening it ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww look how excited they are!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Alfie is guarding his presents now lol


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Alfie's secret Santa has turned up and he had permission to open one of his presents now so I included a video of him opening it ❤


Awww he is being so gentle with it Chip is like a mad thing when he opens his lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Marcia said:


> Alfie's secret Santa has turned up and he had permission to open one of his presents now so I included a video of him opening it ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww luck boy Alfie!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Marcia said:


> Alfie's secret Santa has turned up and he had permission to open one of his presents now so I included a video of him opening it ❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha aww what a lucky boy!! Love Belle helping him open it :Hilarious


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha aww what a lucky boy!! Love Belle helping him open it :Hilarious


She always wants what he's got lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Posting this on behalf of @StormyThai as she's having a bit of a break, but she wanted her SS to know that Thai is very excited to have received his


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Rogue has hers, thankyou very much to her SS, I got a couple of pics of her & Bob, but Gypsy absolutely would not come near the camera, so I'm not going to push it, but we're working on desensitizing her to it!
Bobbles, very excited, & I mean excited in the 'lipstick out' sort of excited









Rogue, cheer up, it's Christmas!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

simplysardonic said:


> Posting this on behalf of @StormyThai as she's having a bit of a break, but she wanted her SS to know that Thai is very excited to have received his


Ahhh look at that face! Hope she's ok!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Guess what Mr. Postman delivered for Nooka this morning! She was happy posing until naughty Fly decided he wanted to see what was inside and it had to go upstairs.

























Thank you Secret Santa! Loving the doggy wrapping paper


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sam was starting to think the elves had forgotten him! Now he's happy again
Thanks santa 

Excuse his claws; he's gone reet poncy about having them cut so we're working on desensitising


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

simplysardonic said:


> Posting this on behalf of @StormyThai as she's having a bit of a break, but she wanted her SS to know that Thai is very excited to have received his


Hope everything is ok and let her know Thai is just sooooo cute.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thai had a present that he was allowed to open at the beginning of the month so he has opened it - an advent calendar. He's well chuffed.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> Thai had a present that he was allowed to open at the beginning of the month so he has opened it - an advent calendar. He's well chuffed.
> 
> View attachment 379240
> View attachment 379241
> View attachment 379242


Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My boys have a Rocco advent calendar each as well, they've started to look forward to it each morning


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cadvan has post! I nearly missed it as the guy came while I was out the back talking to the person delivering oil. Thankfully parcel guy used his brain, saw the tanker, and walked round.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

A lovely surprise when I got home from work!
Full house over here now, thanks so much to our secret santapups


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

BlueJay said:


> A lovely surprise when I got home from work!
> Full house over here now, thanks so much to our secret santapups
> 
> View attachment 379399


Rory looks like he doesn't want to share!

And I love Hiccups jumper - what a cutie!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> A lovely surprise when I got home from work!
> Full house over here now, thanks so much to our secret santapups
> 
> View attachment 379399


Awwwww look Rory getting his teefs out for the photo!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexters arrived today!!! Thank you SS!

Sadly dog face is not here so no pics! But he'll be here for opening time, don't you worry!


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Reilly is delighted. Honest, this is his happy face


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

One to go for the full house chaps!!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

HOOOORAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper's and Izzy's have just arrived!! Will get photos later on  too exciting


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!

YOU lot are bloody amazeballs. 

Everyone did their bit and it's all gone swimmingly

THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow yay for full house! Now we've all just got to wait a few weeks :Yawn

So happy everyone has theirs.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Empty room because we're getting new settees tomorrow so Jasper was quite anxious but this cheered him up 








Jasper's tail going a mile a minute








Straight for the nibbles 








So looking forward to Christmas eve now! Thank you SS!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay exciting!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

WOOOOOOOO!!!

Awesome job everyone, now the really hard bit - waiting for Xmas to be able to open them!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Eeek! Good job everyone. So good to see it had all run smoothly  can’t wait to open Teds... I mean Teds to open his... how long have we got left???


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

This is amazing. I don't think everything has ever gone this smoothly since I have been on here. What a great group we got here. Congrats to all of you and thank you for letting my donation go to a good charity.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I am sure we will all be told what that charity will be when the time is right. Hopefully as all the pups are opening their presents. I really need to see all of them this year as I am so excited for everyone and it is just an exciting year for me over all. I need to update the house pics as we have the living room mostly done and the trees up and many other things done. This has just been an amazingly hard end of the year with all the work but so exciting as well.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

*aggressively stares at boxes on shelf*


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> *aggressively stares at boxes on shelf*


You have to put them out of sight so you don't get tempted. That's what we've done with Holly's


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hip HIp Hooray to everyone taking part in SS I don't think there has ever been a clean sweep in the 5 years I have been doing it 
Well done every one


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

So anyone have any thoughts on a charity?
I was thinking something rottweiler related due to Rott lovers generous donation.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My friend does a lot of fundraising for these guys (mainly online photographic dog shows) http://www.rottweilersinneed.co.uk/pages/welcome.html


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

So yesterday we received a message saying our SS would like us to open 'the 2 hard balls....' early and enjoy them now.... I was excited all day 

Here's some pictures for you! & I'll get some of Kyzer with his tomorrow  thankyou so so much SS xx


















Licking his lips!









Pleeeeease!!









His bully look









Sulking when we put it out of reach as he smelt soooo good (to him!)


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ps. I should of said... thankyou so much Kyzers SS as you really didn’t have to include billy but you did and it was such a kind thoughtful thing to do  thankyou again xx


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

JenKyzer said:


> So yesterday we received a message saying our SS would like us to open 'the 2 hard balls....' early and enjoy them now.... I was excited all day
> 
> Here's some pictures for you! & I'll get some of Kyzer with his tomorrow  thankyou so so much SS xx
> 
> ...


How cool are they!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> How cool are they!!


Love them!!

This is my OHs 2nd year of kind of understanding SS (for a man who doesn't have a smart phone, never used social media etc - the concept of 'strangers sending each other's dogs SS gifts' is quite mind blowing) he was blown away by the kindness of this person including Billy too  and we must of took a million pictures before he was happy with them and for me to use them (I'm personally not as fussy but hey ho)


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Alfie keeps checking that his presents haven't moved from under the tree lol. Not much longer to wait


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Marcia said:


> Alfie keeps checking that his presents haven't moved from under the tree lol. Not much longer to wait


It's over 2 weeks yet :Arghh


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Haha presents can NOT go under the tree here not even human presents. The dog and the cat will unwrap them :Hilarious. Apollo's are safe in a cupboard. Not got any for Nyx the cat yet :Facepalm


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Apollo2012 said:


> Haha presents can NOT go under the tree here not even human presents. The dog and the cat will unwrap them :Hilarious. Apollo's are safe in a cupboard. Not got any for Nyx the cat yet :Facepalm


Yup I have this issue. He doesn't even bat an eyelid at the tree. Put gifts under it? "well dis clearly mines, should unwrap"


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Lexiedhb when do we get to see staffypotamus with his present?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> @Lexiedhb when do we get to see staffypotamus with his present?


So he was due to be with me this weekend ............. however I now have to dog sit a mates dog due to a bit of a family disaster and a whole load of agro dogs/ split packs yadda yadda :Nailbiting......... so it wont be until the weekend after now..... unless I take it and make him pose on a walk 

Tis difficult when ya have joint custody!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> Haha presents can NOT go under the tree here not even human presents. The dog and the cat will unwrap them :Hilarious. Apollo's are safe in a cupboard. Not got any for Nyx the cat yet :Facepalm


Cupboard (well technically room full of boxes not yet unpacked with closed door) here too.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine are upstairs (dogs are downstairs with stairgate) so out of sight out of mind.

mind you..... I woke at 3am by a creak on the bed and tinypaws, I half woke, thought, 'oh the cat has come on the bed', snuggled down again for thirty seconds....... wait.... i don't have a cat!! opened my eyes to find Sam's face hovering 2 inches above mine. He'd pushed through the stairgate and tiptoed up and onto the bed. I blearlily put him backdownstairs in his own bed, shut the gate as I went back up. 

Ten min later, creak and shuffle and he snuck back up. So i took him out in the garden and he had a massive wee. I'm kinda grateful he came and woke me rather than have an accident in the house, but the newfies just bark once to alert, not give me a heart attack by sneaking upstairs!! Point of the story is that SS boxes are still upstairs behind the (obviously useless) stairgate, but are also up on a high shelf behind a closed door too!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teds is in the cupboard under the stairs with lots of horse junk and the washing machine  He can’t get in to it is the main thing!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip's are up on top of the wardrobe where neither I nor he can reach them 
Can't wait for Christmas so we can open them sorry HE can open them lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

we used to just put it all under the tree. Oliver never touched any of it. I even had Oliver's bone in a stocking hanging on the shelf and he would sniff it every time he walked by it but never tried to take it.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I would put Tilly's under the tree at home & she wouldn't touch it but I don't put one up so can't. I couldn't at my parents as it would cause a scrap between her & Bella as she knows it contains yummy things. I'll be opening Christmas eve morning again at home so doesn't cause Tilly to be grumpy with Bella.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> I would put Tilly's under the tree at home & she wouldn't touch it but I don't put one up so can't. I couldn't at my parents as it would cause a scrap between her & Bella as she knows it contains yummy things. I'll be opening Christmas eve morning again at home so doesn't cause Tilly to be grumpy with Bella.


I trust Holly as she doesn't touch stuff. I can leave food on the coffee table and go out for hours and it won't be touched. However, the cats cannot be trusted with Christmas presents, particularly when there are potentially meaty treats in them!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Sairy said:


> I trust Holly as she doesn't touch stuff. I can leave food on the coffee table and go out for hours and it won't be touched. However, the cats cannot be trusted with Christmas presents, particularly when there are potentially meaty treats in them!


to bad you cant train the cats as well as the dog lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I've just had to move Dexter's..... Ex sniffer dog , mountain goat, tiny spangle staying for the weekend....... 
At least Dex doesn't climb


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> to bad you cant train the cats as well as the dog lol


The cats are trainable, they are just arseholes! They know exactly what winds me up and do it deliberately!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m so looking forward to seeing all the pups unwrapping their presents!

I have a little tabletop tree, so don’t have presents out. I think I could probably trust Elliot with a tree (although I wouldn’t put money on it) but there’s no way I could leave presents out. Elliot thinks everything that comes in a package is his (and to be fair, most of the time it is!) and McKenzie is a champion present unwrapper so it would be a disaster!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

My rat SS arrived this morning, and this evening Cad tried to break into it. So now it's in the room with the dog SS xD


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Like @Sairy I can leave my food any where for any length of time and Chip will not touch it, 
but parcels under a tree or any where else are his to be opened
This was after I had to move ALL parcels from under the tree a couple of years ago, he was still looking for them days later lol









Sorry it is blurry


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

There is to be no tinsel, tree or sparkle here this year - just too much of a risk of upsetting Chester with shiny things and triggering his shadow chasing.

We are spending Christmas day at my mum's and she is, very kindly, also going for a low stress for Chester decorating theme this year. I think she has a small tree to stand on a table so that we have a tree but no lights and just matt decorations and keeping our fingers crossed that he doesn't try to steal them off the tree!

There is not a chance that presents will be going on the floor as he can't be trusted.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> There is to be no tinsel, tree or sparkle here this year - just too much of a risk of upsetting Chester with shiny things and triggering his shadow chasing.
> 
> We are spending Christmas day at my mum's and she is, very kindly, also going for a low stress for Chester decorating theme this year. I think she has a small tree to stand on a table so that we have a tree but no lights and just matt decorations and keeping our fingers crossed that he doesn't try to steal them off the tree!
> 
> There is not a chance that presents will be going on the floor as he can't be trusted.


Things we do for these pooches eh?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry Kyzers SS... here's the pics I promised !! He was super duper excited hence his sad face at being asked to wait 









OMG what's thissss I can stand on my legs to see!









Ok fine I'll go into a down.... :Shifty









Now you're just taking the P out of me mum... :Shifty









Ok fine I'll put one ear back up.. but I'm still annoyed that you have it and I don't 

.. then he had some treats out of it, looked happier & wagged his tail - I promise :Hilarious

Thankyou again SS :Kiss


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm more impatient to see what Chester has got for Christmas or to see if the dog(s) Chester brought for likes theirs.

Never thought I would actually look forward to Christmas! Normally I am more








about Christmas


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just popping in quickly because I want to let my SS know that Thai absolutely LOVES his advent calendar...he won't settle after his dinner until he has opened his door...I'm buggered when this runs out :Hilarious


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> Just popping in quickly because I want to let my SS know that Thai absolutely LOVES his advent calendar...he won't settle after his dinner until he has opened his door...I'm buggered when this runs out :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious This is how I have ended up giving the Cats a handful of dreams each and the Dogs a gravy bone each morning after I brought them advent calendars


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Christmasifying the house today.... Samuel has discovered the SS presents for him and his brothers!

He practically climbed into the dresser to get a good sniff!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

10 days til Christmas Eve


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd pop these in here for our SS

Billy kindly shared the last of his bauble treats with his bestest buddy Milly last night - she's over 18yrs old, a terrier mix.





































Excuse the scratch on his nose.. he was poking it in the Christmas tree where it does not belong! He's obsessed with the new shiney baubles as he can see reflections in them!! My fault for not realising I had bull terrier x cat ..... 

Hope everyone's Christmas plans are coming along nicely xx


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh totally forgot.... Dexter with his gift!! Thank you SS....


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Just to add the amount of self control the boy dog had to use for this pic was IMMENSE! 

Note slightly chewed box corner


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> Just to add the amount of self control the boy dog had to use for this pic was IMMENSE!
> 
> Note slightly chewed box corner


Honestly, bad Mum. If a boy can't chew his own present what can he do?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> Honestly, bad Mum. If a boy can't chew his own present what can he do?


Interesting. That's what he said


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

one more week!. 

Can't wait to watch Apollo open his presents! Still need to buy for the cat though. She'll never forgive me else :Hilarious


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

The count down is on lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay I'm so excited about Holly opening hers. It's safely stored in the spare wardrobe at the moment, along with her other gifts.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Last night Cad broke into the stockings bag in the Christmas pile here. He only had very temporary access to the room while I was taking a delivery of some water butts from a courier. Slightly over-eager there lad...


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I am so excited to see all P/F S/S to open gifts this year.If I cant have one of my own to open presents then I need to see all of yours.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm excited too. It's Chester's first Christmas with us but I think he is going to really love the opening of the presents.

Am also looking forward to seeing everyone elses opening posts, I've really enjoyed stalking the opening thread in previous years


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to opening Tilly's & her observing :Hilarious
Think she's the only one playing that won't/can't open her own but still love taking part.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> I'm really looking forward to opening Tilly's & her observing :Hilarious
> Think she's the only one playing that won't/can't open her own but still love taking part.


It's usually a joint effort for me and Holly.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a joint effort from Dex and I - because otherwise he'd just open and eat anything edible. As his opening style is, place fat paws on gift, and pull with teethies so not a gentle unwrapper


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> I'm really looking forward to opening Tilly's & her observing :Hilarious
> Think she's the only one playing that won't/can't open her own but still love taking part.





Sairy said:


> It's usually a joint effort for me and Holly.


This is why i have to ask for cheap easy to tear paper on Apollo's presents. He wont open them if the papers difficult and will get frustrated :Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> This is why i have to ask for cheap easy to tear paper on Apollo's presents. He wont open them if the papers difficult and will get frustrated :Hilarious


Tilly would just sniff @ walk away too much effort if i left on the floor they would stay untouched till next Christmas. This year I can take more time as opening at home Christmas eve so Tilly doesn't get nasty with Bella like last year. All treats will be shared but opening can be stressful with a food reactive dog.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Tillystar said:


> I'm really looking forward to opening Tilly's & her observing :Hilarious
> Think she's the only one playing that won't/can't open her own but still love taking part.


I normally have to start for Teds and then he gets the idea of ripping it. Sometimes he takes a bit of encouragement to get what he's supposed to do 

Should have done SS for Basil the whippet because he's the master of opening the presents (he normally helps Teds with his when we go round to my parents). Basil can even sniff out his presents under the Christmas tree and bring them out himself (even the soft toys not just the treats)


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasper is the main present opener here, he normally takes over for Izzy since she's happy playing with them through the paper!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> Tilly would just sniff @ walk away too much effort if i left on the floor they would stay untouched till next Christmas. This year I can take more time as opening at home Christmas eve so Tilly doesn't get nasty with Bella like last year. All treats will be shared but opening can be stressful with a food reactive dog.


Bless her. If Apollo didnt open the treats then the cat would, she tears treat packets to peices if i dont hide them in a cupboard, i made the mistake of putting apollos latest packet of natures menu treats on a high narrow shelf instead of in a cupboard thinking there's no way she could get to them, oh how wrong i was when i came down in the morning to everything knocked off the shelves and a treat packet ripped to pieces and empty :Facepalm


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My newfies won't open presents, they are far too polite lol but enjoy lying watching me and sniffing and investigating the goodies that are revealed. 

Samuel may be ok on his own now... he's certainly been perfecting the art of shredding things!! wrapping paper inner tubes are his new favourite, but one of my tree decs got the shredding treatment on Monday morning


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector loves to unwrap presents, so much he helps himself to presents under my parents tree, Hilde isn't as keen, but Hector will help her out whilst she barks encouragement at him


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oliver had no issues unwrapping presents.He got into it so much that he would run between everyone and help unwrap theirs as well.


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Lily is more than happy to open her own - she already tried to unwrap the box :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Frodo LOOOOOOOVES opening presents!
Christmas is his most favourite time of all
....I think these snaps pretty much sums him up :Hilarious (especially mugging poor Sam!)


















AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!! CHRIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAS!!!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Frodo LOOOOOOOVES opening presents!
> Christmas is his most favourite time of all
> ....I think these snaps pretty much sums him up :Hilarious (especially mugging poor Sam!)
> 
> ...


That wrapping paper in the first picture looks familiar...


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sairy said:


> That wrapping paper in the first picture looks familiar...


Was it you who sent the shark bottle opener?!
I can't remember who's box it came with now ha


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooka gets a bit overwhelmed with all the presents so we take it slow. Fly will happily help if we need any though!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Was it you who sent the shark bottle opener?!
> I can't remember who's box it came with now ha


Yup Holly was Gwen and Frodo's secret santa last year and she bought you the shark bottle opener too


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip absolutely looooves opening parcels he is like a crazy thing until all unwrapping is done then and only then will he investigate what was in the parcels
so sorry in advance to his SS but there will not be a clear picture until unwrapping is done lol he moves to fast


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Found this on Facebook and thought this thread was perhaps appropriate. Hope it's legible to everyone, it's rather small print


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Found this on Facebook and thought this thread was perhaps appropriate. Hope it's legible to everyone, it's rather small print
> 
> View attachment 382704


Could do with one of these for my cats that clearly states "balls hanging from the tree are for decoration purposes only and are not there to be played with."


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Folks it's nearly time for present opening!!!! :Woot:Nailbiting:Hungry

To keep you all in the know, I am telling you now what will be happening over the next week and a bit.

I will get the opening thread up on the weekend. I know some people open Christmas eve which is why I will get it up a couple of days early. So absolutely fine to post pics on there on Christmas eve if this is what you are doing.

PLEASE ENSURE THAT YOUR PICTURES OF YOUR DOG WITH THEIR PRESENTS ARE UP NO LATER THAN 27TH DECEMBER.

If there are any issues with this then drop us a line so we know you haven't fallen off the face of the earth, but as it only takes a few minutes to post a few pics hopefully this will be fine for everyone. Last year things lost momentum towards the end as some people didn't upload pictures for over a week after xmas, so please let's avoid that happening this year.

Once everyone has posted their pictures, or we get to 28th December (whichever comes first and we won't wait for you if you haven't uploaded yet) I will update the thread so that everyone can start with their guessing who their SS was.

Hope that makes sense, but shout up if any questions or concerns 

Going to tag everyone again to make sure everyone sees this. Sorry folks

@Sarah H 
@StormyThai 
@Rosie64 
@picaresque 
@Torin. 
@Tyton 
@MontyMaude 
@Teddy-dog 
@Apollo2012 
@PawsOnMe 
@BlueJay 
@Tillystar 
@simplysardonic 
@VickynHolly 
@ShibaPup 
@Veba 
@JenKyzer 
@Maria_1986 
@Marcia 
@Lexiedhb


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

My birthday is the 28th so I might not be able to meet that deadline based on how time over the festive period usually works out :/ Any chance it could be moved a day later instead?!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Torin. said:


> My birthday is the 28th so I might not be able to meet that deadline based on how time over the festive period usually works out :/ Any chance it could be moved a day later instead?!


When are you opening your SS gifts Torin?

I find it easiest to open gifts and then post pics immediately, it only takes a few mins, then it doesn't get forgotten/ lost in all the other festivities


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> When are you opening your SS gifts Torin?


I usually don't have time to myself to do animal SS opening until my birthday. It's like a day of sanctity to hang out Vs trooping round a million relatives and then collapsing in a heap (chronic illness and Christmas don't go together well).

ETA - re your edit I'm talking about opening itself, not just opening and not posting


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> I usually don't have time to myself to do animal SS opening until my birthday. It's like a day of sanctity to hang out Vs trooping round a million relatives and then collapsing in a heap (chronic illness and Christmas don't go together well).
> 
> ETA - re your edit I'm talking about opening itself, not just opening and not posting


When do you think you will be able to get pics up by?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> When do you think you will be able to get pics up by?


Would be able to do them straight away after opening  Like @Lexiedhb I like to do it all as one thing. Firstly so you don't forget, but mostly because I find 'the moment' is easier to put across in text how exciting it all was!

I'll ask my mum tonight what our day by day plans are to see if there would be a convenient gap sooner than the 28th this year and report back  The perils of a large extended family lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Would be able to do them straight away after opening  Like @Lexiedhb I like to do it all as one thing. Firstly so you don't forget, but mostly because I find 'the moment' is easier to put across in text how exciting it all was!
> 
> I'll ask my mum tonight what our day by day plans are to see if there would be a convenient gap sooner than the 28th this year and report back  The perils of a large extended family lol


OK just keep us updated. I will keep the deadline as it is, however if you can't post pics until the 28th then that is fine as you have told us and Cadvan's SS will be able to see that you are not just ignoring them.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

That sounds good to me. Thanks both


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Teds will be opening his Christmas Day morning  eeeek. (before he sees the whippets so he gets it all to himself). I have some work to do and ferrying OH to and from his parents and the horse and also seeing my parents (phew) but will try and have pics up by the evening or Boxing Day!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Yup Holly was Gwen and Frodo's secret santa last year and she bought you the shark bottle opener too


Hoooraaaay!!
I love that shark, he lives on my fridge door 
Bloody hurts when you walk into him though :Hilarious


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Can we bring it forward this year. I'm so impatient :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Hoooraaaay!!
> I love that shark, he lives on my fridge door
> Bloody hurts when you walk into him though :Hilarious


LOL only took you a year to guess 

Glad you like Mr Shark. OH likes sharks too and he jumped out at us in the shop


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

My opening shouldn't be late now  I spoke to my sister this evening and she and her bf aren't coming up until Christmas Eve afternoon. So I should have time and energy that morning to do Cad's presents


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> My opening shouldn't be late now  I spoke to my sister this evening and she and her bf aren't coming up until Christmas Eve afternoon. So I should have time and energy that morning to do Cad's presents


You'll possibly be the first one to post then


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Am having a slight panic about getting photos that are not l spangle coloured blurs - are video clips acceptable? Going to get OH to video as well as my attempt to take photos to make sure we have a record of the opening.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> Am having a slight panic about getting photos that are not l spangle coloured blurs - are video clips acceptable? Going to get OH to video as well as my attempt to take photos to make sure we have a record of the opening.


I know I would be fine with a video and I would be ok with blurry pics too lol


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Maria_1986 said:


> Am having a slight panic about getting photos that are not l spangle coloured blurs - are video clips acceptable? Going to get OH to video as well as my attempt to take photos to make sure we have a record of the opening.


I posted videos of the opening last year - included a picture at the end of Lily with her amazing gifts, don't think anyone minded?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Pics, video all good.
Everyone does also understand the level of crazy that can occur when opening ss gifts!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks  I shall try both and see what we end up with!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> Thanks  I shall try both and see what we end up with!


I think as long as the effort is made it is all good. I don't know about anyone else but I know I don't expect to see perfect pictures.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I also did a video last year, which Holly's SS enjoyed watching. Video is perfectly fine, as are blurry pictures.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the blurry over excited dog opening their presents is hilarious.
I enjoyed the opening thread last year even though I don’t take part


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Alfie and Belle are getting impatient. Alfie has taken residence next to the tree and it’s preventing belle getting an early peek lol


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I normally do the blurry mad photos of them opening, a few videos of them playing with the toys (last year Izzy popping the bubbles was hilarious and had to be filmed) and then some calmer photos of them with their opened pressies.  

I'm so excited to see all the dogs opening their gifts, i end up sneaking on pf any chance i get throughout Christmas day just to nosy


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

As I said in a previous post there will only be blurred photo's of Chip opening his 
as he goes crazy fast until all are opened then I get a chance to get a couple of him 
examining them and with his stash at the end lol 
every one understands some of them are crazy lunatics when opening presents


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Rosie64 said:


> As I said in a previous post there will only be blurred photo's of Chip opening his
> as he goes crazy fast until all are opened then I get a chance to get a couple of him
> examining them and with his stash at the end lol
> every one understands some of them are crazy lunatics when opening presents


agree 100%


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurances, have really enjoyed the buying and taking part this year so don't want to make it onto the naughty list for next year!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly did the cutest thing this morning. A friend of ours gave us some Christmas presents last night, including one present for Holly. We put them, in their gift bag, underneath the tree and left them there. This morning, whilst unattended in the lounge, Holly went into the bag, fetched her present out of the bag and placed it next to her bed. There is not a single tear in the wrapping paper - it was just carefully placed next to her bed where she was sleeping :Joyful


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Holly did the cutest thing this morning. A friend of ours gave us some Christmas presents last night, including one present for Holly. We put them, in their gift bag, underneath the tree and left them there. This morning, whilst unattended in the lounge, Holly went into the bag, fetched her present out of the bag and placed it next to her bed. There is not a single tear in the wrapping paper - it was just carefully placed next to her bed where she was sleeping :Joyful


Apollo does this with treats he'll retrieve them out of bags and just carry it around until i open it. The cat steals and rips treats open and Apollo often dobs her in and brings me the packet before the cat can get more than a claw mark or two into it :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sam, Ripley, Rory and Hiccup will be opening theirs on Christmas Eve 
Frodo and Gwen are coming with me to their papas house on Christmas day so they get to open theirs there! 
Photos should be up by Christmas bedtime at the latest


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sairy said:


> Holly did the cutest thing this morning. A friend of ours gave us some Christmas presents last night, including one present for Holly. We put them, in their gift bag, underneath the tree and left them there. This morning, whilst unattended in the lounge, Holly went into the bag, fetched her present out of the bag and placed it next to her bed. There is not a single tear in the wrapping paper - it was just carefully placed next to her bed where she was sleeping :Joyful


I want a cute, non destroyer dog!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh

Not really dunno what I'd do without captain block head!!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Merry christmas eve eve :Hilarious 

So excited. Just finished my second 12 hour night shift in a row and last one until after christmas, so hoping to sleep most of today aswell as tonight to catch up and make christmas come faster . So excited this year I'm not sure why, i think it's the thought of celebrating our first christmas in our new house  and the fact that everything is wrapped and ready to go!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Around 24hrs & counting for me


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Opening thread will be going up this evening.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Opening thread will be going up this evening.


Eek Tilly's is now in the living room


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cad seems to have made a start while I was hanging up washing (rack is next to the presents pile)


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly protecting her presents 








I'm totally overwhelmed by all of Tilly's gifts a huge thank you from us to our SS
As I said in previous posts she wouldn't touch them she proved me wrong tonight (I took a video but I can't upload it) it's all back in the spare room safe till tomorrow afternoon.
Edit - Love the card too & the personalised sticker it's so lovely


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Didn't get to my mum's as planned as Ive been stuck in bed with some kind of bug. Keep falling asleep (fell asleep stood up yesterday, good job my OH has quick reflexes!) which does not make for a safe 2 1/2 hrs + drive.

OH hates driving at the best of times and loathes motorway driving so driving today will cause him to have a nervous breakdown. We are hoping to leave at about 5am tomorrow morning to make the trip when the roads are clear but apologies to Chester's SS if we don't make it to Kent as his opening will have to be at home in his, very non festive, bedroom rather than in a more traditional Christmasey setting.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Eeeek it’s Christmas Eve!!!!
I’m so excited  one more sleeps


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Maria_1986 said:


> Didn't get to my mum's as planned as Ive been stuck in bed with some kind of bug. Keep falling asleep (fell asleep stood up yesterday, good job my OH has quick reflexes!) which does not make for a safe 2 1/2 hrs + drive.
> 
> OH hates driving at the best of times and loathes motorway driving so driving today will cause him to have a nervous breakdown. We are hoping to leave at about 5am tomorrow morning to make the trip when the roads are clear but apologies to Chester's SS if we don't make it to Kent as his opening will have to be at home in his, very non festive, bedroom rather than in a more traditional Christmasey setting.


Aww bless you. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Eeeek it's Christmas Eve!!!!
> I'm so excited  one more sleeps


Not for me obviously id love to open with the family tomorrow but know little grumpy sod would be a meany to Bella so will do this afternoon. If i can wait that long :Hilarious
Then i can encourage her to open them too 
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm getting excited waiting for someone to post on the opening thread :Nailbiting

Keep getting notifications and hoping that they will be that someone has posted on there.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

Reilly woke me at 5.30, 7 then 8. I think he knows he's getting to open a present today. Not sure he deserves one though, I'm supposed to get to sleep-in at Christmas!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Sairy said:


> I'm getting excited waiting for someone to post on the opening thread :Nailbiting
> 
> Keep getting notifications and hoping that they will be that someone has posted on there.


Me too!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Its really is a good job I don't have kids they would need a
Christmas eve eve eve box
Christmas eve eve box
& Christmas eve box :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Maria_1986 said:


> Didn't get to my mum's as planned as Ive been stuck in bed with some kind of bug. Keep falling asleep (fell asleep stood up yesterday, good job my OH has quick reflexes!) which does not make for a safe 2 1/2 hrs + drive.
> 
> OH hates driving at the best of times and loathes motorway driving so driving today will cause him to have a nervous breakdown. We are hoping to leave at about 5am tomorrow morning to make the trip when the roads are clear but apologies to Chester's SS if we don't make it to Kent as his opening will have to be at home in his, very non festive, bedroom rather than in a more traditional Christmasey setting.


Heck, feel better soon!
Nobody needs a Christmassy setting to open presents though! Could do it from inside a skip and it'd still be fun


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> Heck, feel better soon!
> Nobody needs a Christmassy setting to open presents though! Could do it from inside a skip and it'd still be fun


Absolutely!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!! We'll be opening later today  just need to find my camera and charge it. 

Hope you feel better soon @Maria_1986 x


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chip can't open his until my daughter comes and gets it down off of the wardrobe
I am so excited for him, I am watching every car that pulls up outside for her , wish she would hurry up 
Probably won't be until this evening though


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm so exited looking at happy doggies opening their presents


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

This is the best part of SS seeing all the puppers opening their presents , so exciting


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

How can i upload the video? (im only on my phone) and it just says uploaded file too big


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> How can i upload the video? (im only on my phone) and it just says uploaded file too big


I upload mine to YouTube then copy the link over


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I upload mine to YouTube then copy the link over


Right ill do that now. Thanks


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh gosh xD We've opened ours and I'm just sorting out the photos and there is so much blurriness :Hilarious I apologise in advance to our Secret Santa! Shall have photos up in a few mins though


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Just caught up with the opening thread (been marshaling dogs while ex borrowed my kitchen to cook Xmas Dinner for tomorrow . Loving the excitement. I'd love to open my boys' parcels, but they're all snoring peacefully!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Holly has definitely got more presents than us this year. She and the cats have a stocking each over the fireplace and their own Christmas tree.

So here are the animal Christmas presents










And here are the hooman ones, including those for relatives


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Tilly with all her gifts well what were at home she'll have more tomorrow. If i didn't get loads from clients i would have only 2 to open myself


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Waiting for OH to wake up so Chester can can open pressies and he is still dead to the world!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Maria_1986 said:


> Waiting for OH to wake up so Chester can can open pressies and he is still dead to the world!


Use a large pokey stick


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Use a large pokey stick


I might have 'accidentally' let a crazy spaniel in the bedroom.....


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Maria_1986 said:


> Didn't get to my mum's as planned as Ive been stuck in bed with some kind of bug. Keep falling asleep (fell asleep stood up yesterday, good job my OH has quick reflexes!) which does not make for a safe 2 1/2 hrs + drive.
> 
> OH hates driving at the best of times and loathes motorway driving so driving today will cause him to have a nervous breakdown. We are hoping to leave at about 5am tomorrow morning to make the trip when the roads are clear but apologies to Chester's SS if we don't make it to Kent as his opening will have to be at home in his, very non festive, bedroom rather than in a more traditional Christmasey setting.


Hope you feel better soon how horrible on xmas.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have opened - waiting for YouTube to upload videos and then I'll post in the correct thread 
(This is my activity rather than a very hilly town centre walk hahaha)


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am really loving seeing all these gorgeous pups opening their ss parcels , the looks on some of their faces are hysterical


----------

